# 2006 Mounts



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Got our 2006 mounts back yesterday. Jamie Risovi (Risovi Taxidermy) of New Rockford did them. Couldn't be happier with his work....

My wife's bow buck if a 5 point that grosses 150 and change with a 21" outside spread. What a gorgeous buck! Many bowhunters never take one like this.










My rifle buck is a 7X6 that grosses 141 and change. He has double brow tines and the main one on the right is forked. His G1's, G2's, ang G3's are all 7" or better. That combined with his huge body, low light, and 300 yard distance combined to lead me to badly underestimate him the first time I saw him. I didn't make the same mistake when I saw him for the second and final time, four days later...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Well done. Two very nice deer.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Gotta love Jamie's work. He won the Whitetail Division at the World Taxidermy Contest in 05', and again this year...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I love the mass on both of them


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Very Nice Congrats


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!

Beauty bucks bud. :beer: :thumb: So she has all the bragging rights in the house now?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep she does. A couple days after she got her 150 buck, I arrow'ed a virtual twin that "only" scored 130 and change. Most years that would really be something special, last year it was sub-par... 

The neat thing about her buck is that it's perfect, not a broken tine or even a chipped tip.

Also neat is the difference in the color and neck size between her's taken in pre-rut in Oct, and mine taken in the middle of the rut in November...


----------



## bigbuck14 (Jul 13, 2007)

great bucks. those are awsome.


----------

